# Anton: Chapter 6, Part I



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

So, the next night, Anton began his search.
Not trying to bring attention to himself, he went alone, and took the air of an aloof aristocrat. The went to the club that he ordinarily visited, but after staying around only to look for half an hour, left, and went to another. He knew of just 4 other clubs that might hold parties, and so he made his way to each one of them. But at each of them, this woman wasn't found.
5 nights passed. Anton said nothing to Sergei concerning it all, feeling rather embarrassed that things were not going his way, and decided for once that he would just stay in one club all night. Perhaps he could find ways to amuse himself otherwise, he said to himself.
The Kozlovsky Club was the largest in Moscow, and always busy. It was a Wednesday night, and although it was a weekday, was extremely busy. Unlike the Voronin club that Anton usually went to with Sergei, this one was much more open to women. It was more sociable and friendly than all the others, and it attracted attention to all sorts of people, although mostly middle and upper class. There were many tables reserved for gamblers, both common and high-rolling, and numerous more for drink and discussion. A hired pianist performed in the background, and to Anton's embarrassment, it was one of his older students. He wouldn't let himself be seen here like this in front of a student. But then again, what prohibition did he have for being able to spend his nights however he wished? Anton was after all 25.
There was a bar to the far end of the enormous Grand Ball room, reserved for balls only by the highest in society. Being a weekday, the room was used as it normally was. Anton ordered a drink, and found an empty table for him to gloat by himself.
"What would a young society woman want to do with herself on a Wednesday night?" he would think. "Possibly come here, but maybe also visit a theatre. Are there any shows tonight? What about opera?"
In his own boredom and despair, he would often compose in his head. Playing a new melody in his head, he worked it out while watching the crowds. Nearly a hundred people were in the room, men and women, though no children. Many were young, and clearly flirting. However, this club was civilized, and those that would make trouble were often escorted out. This was a place for great discussions, where one could speak to any stranger and it would be perfectly normal, although you may never speak again after the evening.
Anton became quite interested in one conversation he was overhearing by some men, and couldn't help moving over to their table to listen. This was completely normal here, and already a handful of men were around the table with him.
6 men were sitting at a round table, and were talking about politics. The issue of connection with trade had come up, and now it had become a serious debate, although it was hard to follow for a moment.
"You can't possibly admit things have changed between us and Germany now, can you?" one was exclaiming. "The Germans have always been our friends."
"Yes, but they have not always been on good terms with the French," he opponent replied, who sat across.
"Neither have we, but times have changed, and I think this country has found strong allies in the countries of the West. The only thing to help now is trade. And I find it absurd that the most excellent Czar would have signed a trade agreement ruling out the Germans! It's unthinkable! No doubt his excellency was deceived."
"I would not criticize his excellency's court, since they were hand-picked, and not only that, have been in power already for several years. More is happening than business alone, you know."
"But I have _dealings _with the Germans, and they are excellent businessmen! I think in keeping them out of this last trade agreement is a major mistake, because it's a loss to the profit of our country could be making."
"Aha!" Anton thought to himself, "So it_ is_ patriotic to be in connection with the Germans. So much for all this talk with Nationalism. It's isolationism!"
"I accede to that," said the opponent, who sat back in his chair, and thought for a moment, "However, what is your dealings with the Germans?"
"I ship timber to Germany, but also Prussia."
"Then you are probably not aware of the issues we've had of late... with what they have sent to us."
"What's that?"
"A German company was caught with fraud in a shipment they sent of machinery equipment a month ago. 2 in fact, both were caught at the same time. It was proven that what they were shipping here was a_ low quality,_ of iron and copper that had hardly been refined enough. When the packages were opened, it was gears for a linen company, they were cracked and unusable. Then when a complaint was filed to this German company, the only response was, 'It is your business to keep our goods intact for travel, not ours.'"
"You don't say!" the first man exclaimed, and many around began to murmur in agreement, but some in suspicion.
"Where did you hear that story from?" another man spoke up at the table.
"It came from a friend of mine who works in the shipping business as well. There is no doubt in my mind that the Germans committed fraud, and why did they do it? Because _they don't care for our business one bit. That's what I say!_" 
This comment caused even a greater stir, and a good deal of people began speaking up, some in agreement, others in continued suspicion. Anton watched it all in nervous silence, and at this point, the discussion became so broken up that it wasn't possible to follow anymore.
"This is nonsense!" an older stranger sitting next to Anton commented to himself. "Even if it is true, it's just one case. It's not right to make such quick judgements about it, young man."
Anton nodded, and remained silent. He walked away after this point, and went to sit by himself, only to find there were no tables open. Frowning, he went for another drink.
Turning around, there she was.


----------

